# Harleen Kaur Britain’s Next Super Model: Fears Cultural Backlash?



## Admin (Jul 16, 2010)

<!--	If you can't see this message properly, then you are unable to see HTML formatted emails.  Please change your setting in the control panel to receive the community bulletin in Text format. http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions 	--><meta http-equiv="Content-Type" content="text/html; ch{censored}t=ISO-8859-1" /><html><head><style type="text/css" id="vbulletin_css">/*** vBulletin 3.8.6 CSS* Style: 'SPN New'; Style ID: 22*/@import url(http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/"clientscript/vbulletin_css/style-8d435bd7-00022.css");</style><link rel="stylesheet" type="text/css" href="clientscript/vbulletin_important.css?v=386" /></head><body><table><br /><tr><br /><td><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><img width="295" height="188" border="0" src="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/webchat/misc/saint-soldier19.jpg"></a><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php?do=lostpw">Forgotten Your Password?</a><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/login.php">Must Login To Share Your Views</a>.</strong><br /><br /><strong>$username Ji, Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji Ki Fateh!!</strong><br /><br />I am back with another topic on which you would like to share your views.<br /><br />Today's Featured Topic: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/31455-harleen-kaur-nottay-britains-next-top.html">Harleen Kaur Nottay: Britain's Next Top Model?</a><br /><br />Britain’s Next Top Model contestant Harleen admits her journey into the final 14 was plagued with difficulty as worries about a cultural backlash filled her mind.<br /><br />The 19-year-old hit a stumbling block in episode two after the contestants were tasked with striking a provocative pose for an underwear photo shoot alongside a male model.<br /><br />Speaking on The Hour, Harleen said: “They said that I could wear the komodo over the underwear so I felt a little bit more comfortable but then the photographer asked me to take it off…the photographer wasn’t aware of how I was feeling.<br /><br />“The designer was there and you could tell by her face that she was thinking ‘oh no’ and that is how I was feeling inside.”<br /><br />She added: “For our culture, it is quite unusual. You don’t really see Asian models out there in general.<br /><br />“I am having an internal struggle with with what I have done, with my culture and what my family is going to think and what my boyfriend is going to think and everything, I found it very difficult.”<br /><br /><strong>Full Article</strong> :: <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/hard-talk/31455-harleen-kaur-nottay-britains-next-top.html">Harleen Kaur Nottay: Britain's Next Top Model?</a><br /><br />Gurfateh,<br /><br /><br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/">Sikh Philosophy Network</a><br />Think Discover Share Learn Evolve<br /><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sendmessage.php">Contact Us</a><br /><br /></td><br /></tr><br /></table><br /><table class="tborder" width="100%" cellpadding="6" cellspacing="1"><tr>	<td class="tcat" colspan="2"><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net"><font size="4" face="arial,helvetica"><B>Sikh Philosophy Network Newsletter</b></a></td></tr><tr>	<td class="alt1Active">Today's Date 17-Jul-2010.<br /><br />Activity since 12-Jul-2010 </td></tr></table><br /><table class="tborder" cellspacing="2" cellpadding="6" width="100%"><thead><tr>	<td class="thead"><b>Title:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Starter:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Thread Start Date:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Replies:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Views:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Last Post:</b></td>	<td class="thead"><b>Username:</b></td></tr><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="7"><b><i>-- Threads posted most recently --</i></b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31460">Disputing Sikh extremism</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>16-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>41</td>	<td>21:16 PM, 16-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31457">48 years on, solider of '62 war comes home for final journey</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>16-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>32</td>	<td>08:55 AM, 16-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31456">Indianapolis Sikhs Meet with Congressmen to Promote WRFA Legislation</a><br /></td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td>	<td>16-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>32</td>	<td>08:47 AM, 16-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31455">Harleen Kaur Nottay: Britain's Next Top Model?</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>16-Jul-2010</td>	<td>3</td>	<td>90</td>	<td>07:00 AM, 16-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Mai Harinder Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31454">A case for Reincarnation - The Boy Who Lived Before</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>47</td>	<td>23:44 PM, 15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31453">Shining India Makes its Poor Pay Price of Hosting Commonwealth Games</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>40</td>	<td>21:51 PM, 15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31452">Turn 70. Act Your Grandchild's Age.</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>35</td>	<td>06:46 AM, 16-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Mai Harinder Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31451">Saina Nehwal Now World Number Two</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>49</td>	<td>21:35 PM, 15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31450">One Word, Many Meanings</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>37</td>	<td>21:17 PM, 15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31449">The Girl From Rawalpindi</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>46</td>	<td>21:13 PM, 15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31448">India unsafe for women</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>39</td>	<td>20:57 PM, 15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31447">Sikhs Continue To Demand Justice in India</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>1</td>	<td>47</td>	<td>23:48 PM, 15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Narayanjot Kaur</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31446">Punjabi Tarrka</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>38</td>	<td>20:20 PM, 15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31445">Kartarpur: The Abode of The Guru</a><br /></td>	<td>Aman Singh</td>	<td>15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>0</td>	<td>36</td>	<td>20:12 PM, 15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Aman Singh</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/showthread.php?t=31444">Indian rupee finally gets its own symbol</a><br /></td>	<td>Soul_jyot</td>	<td>15-Jul-2010</td>	<td>2</td>	<td>76</td>	<td>03:11 AM, 16-Jul-2010</td>	<td>Seeker9</td></tr></table><br /><table border="0" class="tborder" width="100%"><tr class="tcat">	<td colspan="2"><b>STATISTICS</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td><b>We have had the following activity since 12-Jul-2010</b></td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>79 New Members</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>65 New Threads</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>146 New Posts</td></tr><tr class="alt1">	<td>1 New Polls</td></tr></table><br /><br /><hr><font size="2">To unsubscribe from the community updates, click this link <a href="http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/profile.php?do=editoptions">Unsubscribe</a> and uncheck "Receive Community Bulletin Newsletters".Currently, community updates are sent weekly.<br /><br />Best regards, The Sikh Philosophy Network Administrators.<br /><br /><br /></body></html>


----------

